
Why Carbon Fiber Bikes Are Failing - toss1
https://www.outsideonline.com/2311816/carbon-fiber-bike-accidents-lawsuits
======
toss1
Summary of growing risks w/ageing bikes on the road, some built to exacting
standards, others with lesser standards, and failing from hidden flaws or
damage.

One inaccuracy is about carbon fiber composites fatigue, which is _not_ the
same as metal -- completely different profile for properly engineered & built
carbon. While metal continually flexed below it's failure load will fatigue
and fail under reduced load, that doesn't happen w/ carbon. However, metals
generally fail somewhat progressively with bend/distortion/etc., carbon fiber
will fail catastrophically when it's load limits are exceeded.

